# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Γρασίδι σε γκουλντιαν

## Giorgos_finch

Καλησπερα! Εχω διαβασει και ακουσει οτι τα γκουλντιανς τρωνε γρασιδι. Ειναι αλήθεια; Και αν ειναι κατα ποσο αυτο ειναι απαραίτητο;

----------

